# Stud WelderPower Supply



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

....


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

The mains say 3ph 400V and 63 amps. Even though you are in Europe, what would you normally use for big of a current draw based on a voltage drop of 80 meters. Here is roughly what we would use in the States: distance=262.46ft based on 400VAC with an allowable 3% voltage drop it would be a #4awg THWN(21.15mm^2) for us. Even with a temperature derating it still can carry the current.


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

What the heck is "AT?"


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

AT? NAFC!!! I'm guessing at 'Amps Total' ....could be anything really. So i am as much help as usual I suppose:whistling2:


----------

